# compaq presario v6000 wireless issue



## Amun-Re (Dec 16, 2007)

wireless assistant doesnt work.
wireless switch is on, but light is amber not blue.
goto connections to click "wireless assistance link" nothing no response.
no wireless network is detected and I have 2 other laptops connected now on wireless.

I found it was a bios problem, tried updates for that and for drivers nothing.

has this problem been reported before, i believe its hardware problem.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Have you tried turning the wireless switch off and then on? Sometimes that clears up the issue.


----------



## boynamedsioux (Feb 7, 2008)

I've got the same problem described above. I've tried the switch with no success. Probably is a hardware problem?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Does it appear in Device Manager?


----------



## Morgen Wolf (Mar 31, 2008)

I just had to wipe the hard drive and reinstall windows xp and now I've got the same problem. No wireless, amber light even when switch is on, and when I go into the device manager, it says that I have no driver for my coprocessor, my network controller, other PCI bridge device, pci device, sm bus controller, unknown device and video controller. Any ideas?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

It sounds like you haven't installed any drivers since the reinstall. Go to the compaq website and download these drivers:

Chipset Driver
Wireless Driver
Graphics/Video Driver
NIC Network Driver


----------



## skilless (Sep 13, 2004)

I was having the same problem and found that it was a widespread defect. HP launched a free repair for it though. 
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/g...en&lc=en&cc=us


----------



## boynamedsioux (Feb 7, 2008)

skilless - The link you posted doesn't seem to work. What am I looking for, the drivers mentioned above, or something else?


----------



## ekimmr (Jan 7, 2009)

Here is the correct link: 
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&docname=c01087277#


----------



## pirateofwallst (Oct 10, 2008)

i just rea this thread and it solved my problem


----------



## dj_guyanastylz (Feb 4, 2009)

had gotten a hit frum someone that it was the hp wireless assistant so i was desperate to try any solution and i did it but no result after i rebooted so it got me pissed lol anyways im trying this solution and im praying this one works because i think this would be my last solution before i have 2 dip in my pocket =/


----------



## dj_guyanastylz (Feb 4, 2009)

aww man this is pissing me off no results again =[ some one help please


----------



## Audra1976 (Feb 23, 2009)

I had this. Here is what got it back for me. Don't know which of these steps may have made the difference. Uninstall Google Chrome browser (I would have done this anyway). Unplug modem, router, Shut down laptop. leave for 5 minutes, and start in safe mode (holding down f8). Select Last Known Good Configuration. After this my wireless popped back on. It was on for the whole day, then the laptop shut itself down and automatically installed updates. Back to the same problem.

I repeated steps above, then stopped the laptop from automatically downloading updates, and stopped it from going to sleep when not in use to conserve power because this would knock out the wireless again too. No problems since then.


----------

